# Spots in Gourami



## TimH (Feb 25, 2016)

Does anyone know what this black discolouration might be and how to treat it? The fish is still eating but does sometimes appear to gasp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I looks like a contusion, scale injury causing the scale to protrude. If the fish is new-ish then move her into a QT tank. Most likely an ijury but could be a parasite worm under the scale. It should not cause the fish to gasp.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I tend to agree with ^^^.
Possibly as mentioned a parasite....
BLACK SPOT Fish Help/Disease.
Good luck.

Dwarf gouramis are also often effected/infected with DGIV

Dwarf Gourami Iridovirus (DGIV)
The quality of the dwarf gouramis in the trade has steadily declined for years, with batches of fish showing significantly higher levels of mortality than 10 years ago. Historically, retailers and aquarists have blamed bacterial infections, such as fish tuberculosis (Mycobacterium marinum). In recent years, though, attention has focused on a virus known as dwarf gourami iridovirus or DGIV.

Dwarf gourami iridovirus is apparently specific to the dwarf gourami (Colisa lalia), including the various fancy varieties of the species, such as neon gouramis and sunset gouramis. Infected fish develop a variety of symptoms, including loss of color, decrease in activity and appetite, the appearance of sores and lesions on the body, abdominal swelling and finally death. This fish disease is highly contagious, completely untreatable and invariably fatal.

Dwarf gourami iridovirus is apparently very common. One recent study of fish exported from Singapore found that 22 percent of all dwarf gouramis carried the virus. Aquarists should never purchase dwarf gouramis from fish aquariums containing fish exhibiting symptoms consistent with the dwarf gourami iridovirus, and all new fish should be quarantined for at least six weeks prior to being placed in the main fish aquarium.

For most aquarists, my best advice is to keep the hardier alternatives to dwarf gouramis. The thick-lipped gourami (Colisa labiosa) and the banded gourami (Colisa fasciatus) are both similar in size, temperament and coloration and make excellent alternatives.

Taken from ;
Aquarium Fish: Fish Viral Disease


----------

